# In-Cabin Fire Extinguisher



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Well, I figure this is a good time to post info about this little option, in light of the 'flames' I unintentionally started in another thread...








In Europe, it is possible to order an in-cabin fire extinguisher as a factory installed option. It is quite inexpensive, €100 - about USD 125. The option code is 6A6.
The kit consists of three components, a mounting base, the extinguisher itself, and a cover, which is finished with the same carpet material as the floor. My guess is that it is just installed over top of the existing floor carpet, and that it could be retrofitted quite easily. The only problem I foresee in doing a retrofit is getting the fire extinguisher itself over to North America - a pressurized vessel such as a fire extinguisher is considered 'Dangerous Goods' so far as shipping by air is concerned, so this could complicate matters, and make it difficult to ship as passenger baggage, or expensive to ship as air freight. It is possible that differences in the approval standards and labelling requirements for the extinguisher itself might not permit VW to offer this as an option in North America.
I thought it might get in the way of the passenger's feet, but it doesn't seem to be a problem, unless the passenger is very small (e.g. a 12 year old).
PanEuropean
Here are the pictures:
*Cover in place (how it normally looks)*
_(Seat has been moved to furthest aft postion)_
















*Cover lifted off*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: In-Cabin Fire Extinguisher (PanEuropean)*

I have ordered the parts required to retrofit this fire extinguisher to my Phaeton. This should be a very simple job to do. Here are the pages of from the electronic parts catalog showing the required parts.
The upper part of the illustration shows the tarpaulin used to protect the back bumper against scuffs when loading stuff into the trunk, there is more information about that at this post: Protective Cover for Rear Bumper. I know that the tarpaulin can be ordered from North American VW dealers. I don't know if any of the parts needed for the fire extinguisher can be ordered in North America - I ordered the stuff from my Swiss dealer.
Michael
*Parts Illustration - Fire Extinguisher*








*Parts Text- Fire Extinguisher*


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

I assume this option is for smokers?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dzier)*

It's a carbon dioxide fire extinguisher - therefore would also do a good job of getting a cat off of any surface that you don't want it to be on.
Seriously - I think it's a sensible idea. The cabin is large enough that one of these can be fitted without encroaching on cabin space. I don't think the primary use would be for a cabin fire, more likely, it would be used for a fire somewhere outside of the car.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: In-Cabin Fire Extinguisher (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
The kit consists of three components, a mounting base, the extinguisher itself, and a cover, which is finished with the same carpet material as the floor. My guess is that it is just installed over top of the existing floor carpet, and that it could be retrofitted quite easily. 
The only problem I foresee in doing a retrofit is getting the fire extinguisher itself over to North America - a pressurized vessel such as a fire extinguisher is considered 'Dangerous Goods' so far as shipping by air is concerned, so this could complicate matters, and make it difficult to ship as passenger baggage, or expensive to ship as air freight. 
It is possible that differences in the approval standards and labeling requirements for the extinguisher itself might not permit VW to offer this as an option in North America.


Perhaps a US made extinguisher would fit in the space. Please give us the measurements of the extinguisher and we can try to find a match.
I might like to have the cover and mounting plate to use as a storage bin or umbrella holder. Wonder if they make a storage unit that will fit in front of the driver's seat too?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: In-Cabin Fire Extinguisher (Paldi)*

I think I will check with the manufacturer of the extinguisher, and see if they import the product to North America. The holder is shaped to fit that specific extinguisher.
There is no similar bin made for the driver side of the car, although I suppose you might be able to adapt a passenger side extinguisher for a UK spec (right hand drive) Phaeton for that purpose. 
Michael


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

Interesting, I wonder what the operating pressure of the extinguisher is. In the US it may be subject to DOT regulations that require hydrostatic testing of the vessel every 5 years.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: In-Cabin Fire Extinguisher (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Well, I figure this is a good time to post info about this little option, in light of the 'flames' I unintentionally started in another thread...










Michael, did you have something to do with this?
















Only you can prevent Phaeton fires - install the fire extinguisher!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: In-Cabin Fire Extinguisher (Paldi)*

Non, Non... That is a French national sport, burning cars. On this last trip, I spent my time in Switzerland and Germany.
Michael


----------



## PhirstVW (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: In-Cabin Fire Extinguisher (PanEuropean)*

Please re-host.
Jim


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: In-Cabin Fire Extinguisher (PhirstVW)*

*Archival Note -* There is a discussion about how to retrofit a fire extinguisher to a North American Phaeton at this link: Retrofitting the OEM Fire Extinguisher to the Phaeton.
Photos have been re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Please rehost photos. 

Got this Made-in-Poland extinguisher last year; supposedly it is for Touareg but in a fire, I'd rather save the Phaeton! So I want to check if its bracket and shape are anything like the P's OEM.

Extinguisher has been inspected by our cat Phillippe as you can see in photo, and it "passed".


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Please re host photos, if at all possible. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi: 

I'll try and get these photos back up as soon as I can, but right now I am in Australia, and the photos are on a hard drive back in Canada. It might be several weeks before I return home. 

Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

No rush at all, Michael, and thank you in advance. 

Good travels,


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos have been re-hosted, see also the post illustrating how to retrofit the fire extinguisher, which is here: Retrofitting the OEM Fire Extinguisher to the Phaeton

Michael


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

curious to hear if this fire extinguisher is an ABC? (this is an all purpose fire extinguisher) in case there is a fire in the engine bay


----------

